# Natsu - 7 Months Old Stack



## Cschmidt88

His coat is finally starting to really come in  Hopefully I stacked him well enough to judge.


----------



## lhczth

Balanced looking male with an OK withers and topline, slightly steep croup that could be longer. Good angulation in front though the upper arm should be longer. Good angulation in the rear. He does appear to stand a bit east west in front and he is a bit upright on his pasterns. Good feet, very nice rich color and dark face.


----------



## Ace GSD

handsome ! But where did that fuzzy puppy go  time flies


----------



## osito23

Where did that puppy go? Nice looking boy


----------



## Cschmidt88

lhczth said:


> Balanced looking male with an OK withers and topline, slightly steep croup that could be longer. Good angulation in front though the upper arm should be longer. Good angulation in the rear. He does appear to stand a bit east west in front and he is a bit upright on his pasterns. Good feet, very nice rich color and dark face.


Thank you!!! I greatly appreciate your insights. He is indeed a bit easty westy, thankfully it has improved a lot with his recent growth spurt.



Ace GSD said:


> handsome ! But where did that fuzzy puppy go  time flies





osito23 said:


> Where did that puppy go? Nice looking boy


Thank you guys  I swear, he just changed so drastically with this last growth spurt.


----------



## sablecoat

All that contrast ♥ 

He's growing up really nicely, definitely leaving his adorably awkward puppy phase.


----------



## lorihd

look at that coat, wow!!!!! very handsome indeed!!!!!


----------



## Cschmidt88

Thank you guys :3 I appreciate all the feedback! Here's one I took today, almost 8 months old.


----------



## Cschmidt88

He's is in his awkward teens right now, it's interesting comparing how he's grown so far. I'd get some movement shots too, but we're dealing with mild pano right now. 
9 1/2 months


----------



## ratite

what a gorgeous coat! i love his neck and head markings. thought i'd mention: i follow you on tumblr and Natsu is the main reason i decided to start researching GSDs as my potential next dog. so give him a big thanks from me!


----------



## kelbonc

So handsome!! His coat is gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Cschmidt88

ratite said:


> what a gorgeous coat! i love his neck and head markings. thought i'd mention: i follow you on tumblr and Natsu is the main reason i decided to start researching GSDs as my potential next dog. so give him a big thanks from me!


Thank you! Kudos to you for researching before getting a dog! I hope either way you go, you find a good fit for you and your home. ^_^ 



kelbonc said:


> So handsome!! His coat is gorgeous!! :wub:


 Thank you!!


----------



## girardid

out of curiosity where did you get Natsu from?

i have a very similar looking boy at 4 and half months right now im thinking they might have some ancestry in common. Is your dog by any chance a decedent of Puck Vom Grafental, Buzz Vom Gildaf or Falcon Pachaus?? Cuz if so we have a pair of cousins or possibly half brothers!


----------



## Cschmidt88

girardid said:


> out of curiosity where did you get Natsu from?
> 
> i have a very similar looking boy at 4 and half months right now im thinking they might have some ancestry in common. Is your dog by any chance a decedent of Puck Vom Grafental, Buzz Vom Gildaf or Falcon Pachaus?? Cuz if so we have a pair of cousins or possibly half brothers!


I got Natsu from Adlerhimmel GSDs, here is his pedigree:
Hadhafang 'Natsu' vom Adlerhimmel

He actually doesn't share close ancestry to any of those dogs from what I can see. He's pretty much all WGWL, very very small amount of DDR but not to the point where it'd be of relevance. 

Do you have any pictures of your boy? : )


----------



## Cschmidt88

Also, here's his most recent stacked picture. He's a little over 13 months old now.


----------



## Debanneball

OMG, such a handsome boy! Amazing how his coat has changed, the colours..beautiful


----------



## jägersoldat

Beautiful dog. Your not to bad yourself!


----------



## gsdlover91

Cschmidt88 said:


> Also, here's his most recent stacked picture. He's a little over 13 months old now.


hey! I think I gave you show advice on your thread on Pedigree Database! Haha recognized the lovely long coat  He's so handsome! Just 2 months younger than my WL bitch. 

11/7/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## Cschmidt88

I recognized that picture of your girl right away from the angulation thread. She's a really nice looking girl! Love her coloring as well! 

Thank you for the advice in that thread by the way! I've shown IABCA and AKC once, so my boy's good with people handling him. SV just seems like a totally different animal and I have no idea what to expect! I've had several people say my dog could rate fine, I'm just worried about me! Lol


----------



## gsdlover91

Just go out and do it! The experience is fun. And honestly - I give show people credit - it ain't easy!! It's a long day! But well worth it. Once you find a handler they will tell you what to do. If you find one early, you can practice some ring training.

I think he'll rate well. He looks very nice. 

PM if you have any questions, Carlos, the show handler and stacking God had sorta taught me a thing or two! Plus, I showed my bitch at the USCA sieger show. Nerve racking!


----------



## Cschmidt88

Thank you! I really appreciate it!!  I probably will, because I have no clue what I'm getting into. 

Hopefully he'll grow into himself a bit by then and not be quite so awkward. He still has a "Dorky" teen aura to him! lol


----------

